# hose bursted ?



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone know of a good replacement hose for a 3000 psi rig somthing at least 50ft long?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

3/8"? I think Home Depot has them.


----------



## Truckee Painter (Feb 25, 2013)

Have you tried to cut the burst out and preplace the fittings? Mine usually goes bad right by the end. I head to Napa and get a new end fitted on after cutting it out.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

:blink:Bursted ? where's Chrisn ?:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Truckee Painter said:


> Have you tried to cut the burst out and preplace the fittings? Mine usually goes bad right by the end. I head to Napa and get a new end fitted on after cutting it out.


The hose connections are pressure fitted. I hope that's what they're doing and not using hose clamps. Personally I would just get a new hose, peace of mind is worth more than a few bucks.


----------



## Truckee Painter (Feb 25, 2013)

The fittings I use at Napa are high pressure fittings designed for hydraulic hoses. They are pressed on. I have never had a hose leak because of the fittings. 100 foot hoses are expensive and always wear out in the same spot on the end. Just trying to help and keep my operating costs down.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> The hose connections are pressure fitted. I hope that's what they're doing and not using hose clamps. Personally I would just get a new hose, peace of mind is worth more than a few bucks.


+1 Life's too short to takes chances. Northern tool sells a yellow Goodyear hose that'll give you good service. For increased life, rotate them from time to time, just switch the ends. I try cheaper ones from time to time and always regret it. I had one burst on me a couple of weeks ago while I was up to a steep roof using hooks. Bad enough that it scares the heck out of you, then could potentially cut you, but worse than that flails around with a mind of it's own until you can cut the engine or take the gun off.


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

*Sustainable Relationships ..with hoses*



1camper said:


> +1 Life's too short to takes chances. Northern tool sells a yellow Goodyear hose that'll give you good service. For increased life, rotate them from time to time, just switch the ends. I try cheaper ones from time to time and always regret it. I had one burst on me a couple of weeks ago while I was up to a steep roof using hooks. Bad enough that it scares the heck out of you, then could potentially cut you, but worse than that flails around with a mind of it's own until you can cut the engine or take the gun off.


GREAT post !
helpin a brother out !

Hoses are a tool you NEVER want to cut corner on..
When they blow, you are in the middle of something. Eh ?
..is the downtime more expensive than a $100. hose ? Uh.. yeah.
..and you thought you wanted to save $30 ?
..Think it through.. there is NO replacement for a first impression, and if you cannot get that done, you might be micro-managing your money.

Stick with STEEL-braid hose,
preferrably with bend restrictors, and you should still grab the hose to pull it,
DON'T use the wand to wrench the end off, then complain about the quality of what you purchase.
the path to Long-Term-Low-Cost..
is a management journey,
not a destination.

Also..
DOUBLE-wire hose is heavier, but
.. if you absolutely have to have Long-Term-Low-Cost, and LESS downtime.. 
.. stick with R2
15% more for 3 times the lifespan is better deal.

One more thing..
especially since UPS has gone stupid on freight charges anyeway..
try every time to buy locally..
oh yeah.. ..that's the guy that will stay a few minutes late on Friday to rescue your blown hose for your weekend job.

Think.. "Sustainable Relationships"


----------

